# the OFFICIAL Gumbo invitation



## FishnLane

Here's the official invite:<P align=center>Gumbo Brew<P align=center>December 1, 3:30<P align=center>1676 College Pkwy. Gulf Breeze (Polynesian Isles)<P align=center>934-9856 or 723-2223 (mitch's cell)<P align=left>We will have Gumbo, rice and some snacks. Please bring your own drinks and possibly a snack to share. Some have asked about bringing a pot of their gumbo....bring it own. (already prepared please). We will be outside on the porch or dock and hopefully the weather will be nice and cool. You may want to bring a chair/jacket. <P align=left>On the old forum, a guy from Garcon point wrote about getting some guys together for a Blues Jam Session. Blues and Gumbo go great together.....and would welcome a pmabout Jamming for Gumbo. <P align=left>Directions: from Gulf Breeze, take Hwy 98 East. Continue past National Seashore and take aleft at the 3rd redlight (COLLEGE PKWY). Goabout1/2 mile and we're the 2 story grey house on the right. Parking is a premium. Please be respectful of the neighbors yard/sprinklers. <P align=left>Looking forward to good friends, good food and good weather. <P align=left>


----------



## konz

Sounds like a great time! I can't be 100% sure yet, but I'm going to try and make it.You just can't turn down gumbo....lol


----------



## Garbo

What a great idea??? Is this a first, or has it been done before? It sounds like a blast of a time.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Cool!

I know I have been remiss about getting out and meeting other members (tough year - long story). Will try and make it! BTW, I'm the bass player who posted the blues jam thread you mentioned. I didn't get much reponse.

A relatedaside: Blues Society of NW FL is having their annual cook out and blues jam sat. nov. 24th, noon-5, at the pavillion at Shoreline. Free burgers, dogs (BYOB) and live music. Donations accepted, but no pressure. Very laid back folks.

Thanks for the invite!

Pounder (Tom)


----------



## fishn4real

Tom, bring your piece, maybe Clay will bring his.Friend at work has a guitar and knows someone who plays a Blues Harmonica.

Sounds like we may need to invite the neighbors.:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Coochie and I are DEFINATELY in Lane and Mitch!!!!! I can't wait! I love gumbo!!! I know this has been talked about since the great sushi party...I'm glad its happinin!!! Good job!!:toast


----------



## bamasam

You guys are killing me!!!! Damn that 3.5 hour drive down :banghead

Hey I do need to come cash in my lottery ticket , hummm I will run it by Precious and see if she will go for it. :letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real

> *bamasam (11/21/2007)*You guys are killing me!!!! Damn that 3.5 hour drive down :banghead
> 
> Hey I do need to come cash in my lottery ticket , hummm I will run it by Precious and see if she will go for it. :letsdrink




Sam; What is Precious' favorite desert, and/or drink? We'll help entice her?:letsparty


----------



## Tuna Man

Very nice invitation, hope all that attend enjoy......:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## FishnLane

Hey Tuna Man, thanks-- but NO pictures/ NO YouTube postings....what happens here...stays here.

But if you come...we will make exceptions. :takephoto. HEE HEE


----------



## flynurse

man been trying to get to one of the get togethers but things get in the way. i will be outta town that weekend. sounds like a blast. can't wait to hear how it was though. y'all be safe.


----------



## FishnLane

<U>*Gumbo update*:</U>

MUSIC: looks like we willhavea blues-jammingtime (guys & gals bring those instruments)

OYSTERS: looks like a sack will be shared (thanks ultralite)

POTS AND PANS: being washed tonight. KNIVES being sharpened!

WEATHER: looks great!!! got the rain overwith yesterday. clear skies!!

once again: about 3:30 SAT. Directions at top of post. :letsparty:letsparty


----------



## bamasam

Sorry guys the youngest has a parade to march in saturday and a concert sunday so it looks like we are going to have to pass on this one. :banghead:banghead


----------



## seacapt

Sounds like a blast!!! Is this with or without kids? Hows the boat parkinglooking?


----------



## croakerchoker

ft walton folks invited? if so i will stop by.


----------



## fishn4real

I'm gonna try to answer a bunch of questions on this one reply:

First; Sam - Sorry, gonna miss you when we get home. 

Fred - Low tide is little after 1:00 PM, we have space for one tie up and can use the neighbors for another - but, it is "iffie" getting in and out of the canal system this time of year , especially at low tide. Use your own good judgment.

Croakerchoaker - Hell yes, you're invited, and all of your good buddies too. :letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Coochie and I are stil commin, and Brandy said he was too, and DKdiver and Rocklobster are checking schedules.

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'm going to try my best to make this... but might be late. Saturday... I have to help some of the pirates start loading sand into hundreds and hundreds of paper bags... forlighting next week.. in Milton.


----------



## FishnLane

pans are ready, knives sharpened......

Planning on taking a few hours off tomorrow for the Gumbo RED FISH!! My son is in town (wanting to go fishing) and if water is OK and work is OK , will take off and be out in search of that Legal RED. That makes the BEST gumbo ever!!!

So glad to hear from y'all. Looking forward to seeing ya. :letsparty:letspart


----------



## Ultralite

good lord willing and the creek don't rise, dale & i will be there and not to take away from the "theme" but, i'm planning on bringing some sters...we'll try to be there early but, will need to leave the same way...kind of a long way from here to there and back...



looking forward to it ya'll and thanks for putting it together...:hungry


----------



## mpmorr

All of you people suck! Oh Hmmmmm..... No I think I live a long freakin way away. Gotta correct that some day. Some day will not be very far away. You all have a ball, sorry I cannot attend. This time of year has me dialed in to bucks and work. Would someone please make it Tuna season so we can get trip together, for the sole purpose of me driving a 4 hundred miles just to sit and wait. Still one of the best fishing trips I have ever had. Thanks Ron, Sam, Sam, and Greg.... The best time I have ever had on a dock!


----------



## FishnLane

How's this Michael, we'll have a bowl and a 'ster shucked for you!! and then We'll eat it thinking of you. Will miss you. Yep, i want a tuna trip too


----------



## Clay-Doh

If yo need redfish, let me know. I go to my friends in AL and catch legal, one bull red per licenced angler. ne of them has a BUNCH of meet, and I could donate as much as you need.

Call me if you need it by tis evening, 777-1221


----------



## konz

Sad to say I'll be missing out on this one. Hopefully I'll make it to the next one.


----------



## rocklobster

Is this a kid friendly event? We have a 7 year old son. If it's kid friendly, what time are you actually going to eat? DK has a charter that day, so we'd be there4:30-5:00. If that time frame works, I'll throw together a pot of ACME gumbo. I can't make it in small batches, so I'd need some hungry folks to help in consuming. Mitch, if you can answer these questions, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Michele and Dalton Kennedy


----------



## fishn4real

Eat'n starts when anyone shows up and is hungry. This ain't no fancy sit down event - Come and go as you're able to. The gumbo will last as long as it lasts, the music will depend on who shows with an instrument and how long they want to play, or can play. Just know that everyone will enjoy the good food, music, brew, and friendship.

As for kids, they are welcome as far as I'm concerned; but, we donot have an area that could be designated for entertaining youngsters, so he would be socializing with all the rest of us;therefore, use your own good judgment.

Call me on Cell #723-2223 for specifics.


----------



## FishnLane

Way to go guys...if the weather is as terrific as tonight...we'll have a perfect gumbo time. 

L:letsparty:bpts Looking foward to seeing you. OH forgot!!! I got name tags.


----------



## lil_fisherman

i believe me and my girl will be there and i'll bring a little 6 string and hopefully someone's giving lessons.


----------



## need2fish

Thanks for the gumbo, oysters,shrimp and all the other *<U>excellent</U>* goodiesMich & Lane. That was some spread! Wish I could have stayed longer, but it was good to meet you guys and see a bunch of other folks. RockLobster - those were somegreat shrimp and sters - as were Mike's fresh shucked ones. I'm sure you guys are still going strong. Thanks again for the hospitality.


----------



## lil_fisherman

i also wanted to say thanx for the best evening since i dont know when, had a blast! lane, best gumbo i ever had. mitch, i sang about mine, next time you gotta sing bout yours lmao. everyone, honor to meet ya'll.


----------



## dkdiver

Hey you guys, thanks for a great time! A beautiful evening in a beautiful location. We really appreciate it!



Dalton and Michele



P.S. I think there is a blue cell phone running around your yard somewhere. I will probably call you tomorrow to come look for it. :banghead


----------



## seacapt

Thanks for having us, we had a blast. I've included a several pictures but I don't know all the names so I'm not going to even try. The food was awesome (thanks everyone)!!!!!!


----------



## Ultralite

made it back to granola point safe and sound...thank you guys so much for the hospitality, the GREAT gumbo, food and fellowship...to all that came, brought food and whatnot, it was well worth the drive and good to meet some more PFF members...



mitch, i like the idea of an annual 1st day of non "H" word bash...



until the next bash:letsdrink


----------



## Flounderpounder

Mitch & Lane, 

Thanks so much for the great hospitality. What a great night: super food, wonderful company, and meeting PFF members. We ate at a seafood restaurant Friday night, andthespread last night (great team effort) blew them away big time, especially the gumbo! It was great to meet you all!

Thanks again,

Tom and Reeni


----------



## Halfmoon

Sorry I missed it! Hopefully next time we can all get together again. Just have one big New Year Bash!!! After the new year. PFF New Year Bash!!!:letsdrink

Looks like everyone had a good time..


----------



## bulminnow

We really enjoyed meeting new folks. The food was incredible! Thanks to Lane and Mitch for the wonderful hospitality.

Bain and Linda Matthews


----------



## Clay-Doh

Amazingly good gumbo!!!!:bowdown That was great of you guys to host it Mitch and Lane! Thanx! And Buck, thanx for strummin a lil with some good tunes!

Had a great time, glad I got to see a lot of you I already knew, and meetin a few more!


----------



## jhall

Hey, that kid in the middle looked like he was all jacked up on mountain dew. JK, that was a good time. Thanks to all.


----------



## wcgolf

Just want to say thanks for a great time last night. Enjoyed getting to put a few faces with screen names. 

Mac and Mendi


----------



## fishn4real

Thanks to everyone who came and shared the good times, :grouphug and for bringing all the great appetizers and; Mike and Dale thanks for the "Pensacola Viagra" (works too! :clap) them wereGREAT oysters, and thanks Buck for bringing the ole guitar - lots of fun and can't wait till next time. 

Can't remember who all came, but here are some pics to prove you were here- if we took a picture of you and you were supposed to besomewhere else- sorry, you're busted.

Mitch stirring the pot.










Buck ready to Play










On the dock










Life on the porch










Buck Playing for Gumbo










Michele & Dalton Eat'n Gumbo










F, F & F










Sucking Oysters










Having a drink










Having Fun










Having a Ball


----------



## bamasam

Dang guys really really sorry I missed this one, I will second the motion for a PFF New Years get together!


----------



## rocklobster

Thanks again Mitch and Lane. It was great to get out and meet some new folks and party with some PFF members. As for the next forum get together, we traditionally throw a post Christmas party to get rid of the holiday stress. This years will be the Friday after Christmas. Hopefully we will be finished with the deck out back. I generally cook up a ton of food and friends and family come and go as they can. All are welcome. I'll post an official invite as soon as I figure out the menu.

Again, Mitch and Lane, thanks!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Danggggg... :banghead Dangggggg.... :banghead Dangggggg.....:banghead Missed a good one! I hate that I had to miss it.... Just couldn't get away... Hopefully NEXT TIME!!! :reallycrying


----------



## bonita dan

Sorry I didn't show but after too many of these:mmmbeer friday night,alittle more :mmmbeer on saturday while taking a beating in the gulf and some more :mmmbeer afterwards made driving too gulf breeze not a very good idea. Judging by the pics it looked as though everyone had a great time. Good job Mitch and Lane for pulling it off:clap


----------

